# Newest gravestone--woohoo!



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Cross-posted on Halloweenforum.com

I recently finished off my 1st real prop of the year, and boy am I glad to be done with it! The DH doesn't really care about handmade gravestones (he likes more mechanical props), so he's not much use for feedback...










If the thumbnail turns out small, there are some closeups in my Halloweengallery folder here: http://www.halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=430

Any constructive criticism would be most welcome!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice! I love the detail. Is it made from styrofoam?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That turned out rather well. I tried to find a flower to put on mine but I could find a picture like that.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice Gothikim


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

great job!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Holy cow at the detail! That's beautiful!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes it is, nice color.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, y'all!

The stone is pink Dow foam from HD, and I based it on this stone: http://www.gravematter.com/morrill5.asp.

That website ( http://www.gravematter.com ) has dozens, if not hundreds, of pics of gravestones ranging from the 1600s to the early 1900s. There's a link to "Interesting Carvings" which includes a lot of ornate stones.

This pink stone and the one I'm working on now are both based on stones that I found on gravematter.com.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

To bad you didn't enter that stone in the last contest! You would've KICKED ASS! LOL! I love that carving...Terrific job!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Gothikim said:


> Any constructive criticism would be most welcome!


I DO have some criticism.....
I don't think it's gonna look good in your yard, so I think you should send it to: PO Box 548, Carmichael, Califor......LOL!!!! 

That stone is SWEEEET!!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Gothikim, It's stunning.....beautiful.......um......er......I don't know that to say. Congrats on a job beautifully well done!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work Gothikim.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> To bad you didn't enter that stone in the last contest! You would've KICKED ASS! LOL! I love that carving...Terrific job!


I don't have 30 posts, so the timing was irrelevant, but I would've liked to have entered it! DOH!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

that stone is fantastic!!! i would have voted for yours too. I hope you enter the scarecrow contest


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent paint job on this one! I really envy you people that know how to paint a tombstone. I can barely paint the shed, let alone do any faux stone painting.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great job, I love the weathering and paint job!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the classics. I've always had a preference for realism in headstones. Well done.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great job. I hope no one steals it this halloween. My gravestones weren't even close as detailed as that and I was devastated.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*Good Job*

I like the detail and the color, way cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Seriously nice job GK...Wow...I LOVED THEM


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice work! What methods did you use to detail it?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Great detail...on your other stones too, as well as this one.

and thank you for the link to the cemetary list...lots and lots of wonderful old headstones - I got lost looking at them for a little while...sure was fun.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for the compliments, guys. It means a LOT!

.id., I carved this one by hand with an Xacto, then I went over the finest details with my woodburning tool (with a really fine point). I sanded the bejeebees out of the edges and corners before any painting. I also sanded the design and lettering lightly to smooth out rough edges. 

I use Fleckstone for my stones, but I suppose that what I use for aging & weathering would work on any flat or satin finish latex paint. In any case, after aging paint is applied, the stone will need to be coated with a clear protectant (Fleckstone makes one that I've been really pleased with) to keep rain from washing off the fruits of your labor!

I use diluted (VERY diluted) acrylic craft paint for all the shading. Black is too severe IMO, so I use gray with whatever colors are complimentary to the color of the stone. I apply the diluted paint with a dropper or small craft brush to the lettering and carved designs. I try to apply the paint anywhere that rain/dirt/dust would collect or stand and then where rain would run off, taking the dirt with it. For example, I fill the letters with paint then drag the brush down where rain would trickle down. I try to create shadows where there are depressions/cracks/nicks in the foam too (whether intentional or accidental  ). 

If I want lichen on a stone, I use a small piece of sea sponge to dab 2-4 colors on in random patterns from different angles. 

Anyway, I HTH. I'm taking pics of the stone I'm working on as I go along, and I'll put those in my Halloween gallery once I'm finished.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

mrklaw said:


> great job. I hope no one steals it this halloween. My gravestones weren't even close as detailed as that and I was devastated.


Two Words 

"Stunt Stones"

I usually spend some crazy amount of time on my stones (> 40hrs each).

I usually put them out when I get home from work and take them in at night.

That means most of the time the Grave yard is empty. Kinda detracts from the display. 
I rather do that than have all that work stolen or damaged.

This yr I'm gonna make up a bunch of stunt stones that take me 1/2 hr to do.

That way I'll have something out all the time and put my good ones out for Halloween 
Night & Special Viewings by Friends and family.

Sorry for going off on a Tangent 

Great work Gothikim. Very realistic. Must have taken you forever.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Stunt doubles--great idea!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very convincing....those stones really look good...how long did they take you? I think that detailed carving would drive me nuts, but what a finished product!


----------

